# positive statements that will help you get rid of your SA



## Anonymeee (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's some of the positive,motivational thinking and ideas that helped me a lot as *i repeat them and practice them every day*, i hope this will be helpful for you as well,let me know if you want some more..

*to change, you must stop to focus on the pain or difficulty you might have to change,but the pain you will eventually feel if you stay as you are now

*people live in their own world,in their own dream,each of us have a different interpreation of every situation
or every person,so do never take ANYTHING personally

*i am totally independant of the good or bad opinions of others

*what other people think of me is none of my business

*laugh at yourself before others start laughing at you

*be yourself,no matter what they say

*you will feel so much better when you act,and your feelings WILL change when you act (with repetition)

*the less i care,the less anxious i am

*always have this "so what,it's no big deal" attitude

*start slowly but make a start,you will quickly feel different and proud of yourself,congratulate yourself for each and evey step

*stop acting as a victim,you are 100% responsible of your life,you will feel so much better when you act first,when you take the initiative

*do not care about the results,it's the fact that you did it that counts

*i don't take life seriously

*the past is gone,i release it,it is no longer a part of me. the restrictions and the limitations belongs ONLY to the past,i choose to be a new self,a better self today

*I can always live in the present moment. I do not need to go back to the past. I do not need to visit the future. I make my choice to live
happy and content in my present moment.

*Be willing to fail more,see life as a classroom,as a place to learn.
make as many experiences as you possibly can to try to be a better human being.

*The way you see yourself is the way you will be (so act as if you were already the highest version of yourself UNTIL you start to feel natural about it)

*each negative thinking (i can't do it,i hate that,i'd feel so uncomfortable,i'm so boring,ininteresting...) IS a lie,decide today to no longer believe in them anymore

*ALWAYS choose to focus on external things (listen to what other people say) do NOT listen and believe your internal and irrational thoughts,they are nothing but lies.

*i don't excpect anything from anyone,i share my love unconditionally,that way i could never be disappointed or even suffer

*i do not need to compare myself to others,everyone is different,everyone have a different personality,a different background

*Be proud of yourself for taking action,getting out of your comfort zones,and getting closer to the life and business of your dreams .it's your life and doing the right thing is more important than what other people think or say about you. stay strong. get stronger


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Anonymeee that's a great thread.


----------



## InTheEvening (Dec 30, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> Thanks Anonymeee that's a great thread.


Yep.

Another one I find useful is "When this is over, you'll be glad you did it"
It really helps me with making phone calls and general social outings


----------



## Gl42 y2o9 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anonymeee said:


> Here's some of the positive,motivational thinking and ideas that helped me a lot as *i repeat them and practice them every day*, i hope this will be helpful for you as well,let me know if you want some more..
> 
> *to change, you must stop to focus on the pain or difficulty you might have to change,but the pain you will eventually feel if you stay as you are now
> 
> ...


Thank you I need some motivation in my life.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Very, very great words, thank you for sharing.

"Fake it till you make it" is another good one.


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for this post. I definitely need some more positive affirmations in my life. I especially like the one about laughing at yourself before everyone else does.


----------



## Leanleaf (Feb 14, 2013)

Time spend worried or thinking of the past experiences burns for the second time, I always remind myself to keep my brain busy with all the exciting things I want to do, so I stop lingering on the issues of the past.

Life is short, and I can make it beautiful, basically .


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

Everyone loves me! haha


----------



## zygomatic (Feb 28, 2013)

I almost totally avoided my skin picking(embarrassing) today by thinking about this group. I also keep telling myself that I can do this, when I feel like trying to avoid social interaction.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Anonymeee said:


> Here's some of the positive,motivational thinking and ideas that helped me a lot as *i repeat them and practice them every day*, i hope this will be helpful for you as well,let me know if you want some more..
> 
> *to change, you must stop to focus on the pain or difficulty you might have to change,but the pain you will eventually feel if you stay as you are now
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this list of motivations, I am going to use them!!!!


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Stop living in your head (anxiety), it's not real life. 
Then ask yourself if you are living in your head or the real world.
Works with me anyway

Oh and I guess the obvious... what others may think is nothing to do with me.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

hey this is amazing thanks for posting it


----------



## Anonymeee (Sep 4, 2011)

summyy said:


> hey this is amazing thanks for posting it


you're welcome


----------

